# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  سامحونى

## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*ســامحوني


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم


لما عُرج بي مررت بقومٍ لهم أظفار من نحاس يخمشون وجوههم وصدورهم.
فقلت: من هؤلاء ياجبريل ؟
فقال: هؤلاء الذين يأكلون لحوم الناس ويقعون في اعراضهم.
لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله !! طيب , وماهو الحل ؟؟
كفارة الغيبة
هي ان تعتذر للشخص وتطلب منه مسامحتك , وتندم على الذي عملته
ولكنها صعبه قليلا، يعني سوف تخجل
طيب عندي الحل
الحل إننا كلنا نسامح بعضنا 
على كل غيبة أو خطأ صار بيننا سواء عرفنا
أو لم نعرفه
و ماذا تستفيد؟؟
صدقة تؤجر عليها , وسبب لمغفرة ذنوبك

قال تعالى: ( وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السموات والأرض أُعدت للمتقين , الذين ينفقون في السراء والضراء والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين )كيف ؟؟


قل معي
' اللهم إني عفوت عمن ظلمني 
فمن شتمني أو ظلمني فهو في حِل '
' اللهم إني سامحت كل من أغتابني أو ذكرني بسوء في غيبتي
وأسألك في ذلك الأجر والمغفرة وبلوغ مراتب المحسنين 'ختاما اشهد الله انى أُحبكم , وسامحتكم جميعا على كل أخطائكم وغيبتكم لي وأرجو أن تسامحونى إن كنت قد أخطأت فى حقكم أو أغتبتكم ولتكن هذه دعوة منى لكم لنشر المحبة والتسامح


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اللهم إني عفوت عمن ظلمني 
فمن شتمني أو ظلمني فهو في حِل '
' اللهم إني سامحت كل من أغتابني أو ذكرني بسوء في غيبتي
وأسألك في ذلك الأجر والمغفرة وبلوغ مراتب المحسنين 'ختاما اشهد الله انى أُحبكم , وسامحتكم جميعا على كل أخطائكم وغيبتكم لي وأرجو أن تسامحونى إن كنت قد أخطأت فى حقكم أو أغتبتكم ولتكن هذه دعوة منى لكم لنشر المحبة والتسامح

كفارة وسلامتك وان شاء الله البكروهوك كرامتك 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم إني عفوت عمن ظلمني 
فمن شتمني أو ظلمني فهو في حِل '
' اللهم إني سامحت كل من أغتابني أو ذكرني بسوء في غيبتي
وأسألك في ذلك الأجر والمغفرة وبلوغ مراتب المحسنين 'ختاما اشهد الله انى أُحبكم , وسامحتكم جميعا على كل أخطائكم وغيبتكم لي وأرجو أن تسامحونى إن كنت قد أخطأت فى حقكم أو أغتبتكم ولتكن هذه دعوة منى لكم لنشر المحبة والتسامح
شكرا الرائع عبدالعظيم على التبيه وربنا يجزيك عننا كل خير



*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

اللهم إني عفوت عمن ظلمني 
فمن شتمني أو ظلمني فهو في حِل '
' اللهم إني سامحت كل من أغتابني أو ذكرني بسوء في غيبتي
وأسألك في ذلك الأجر والمغفرة وبلوغ مراتب المحسنين 'ختاما اشهد الله انى أُحبكم , وسامحتكم جميعا على كل أخطائكم وغيبتكم لي وأرجو أن تسامحونى إن كنت قد أخطأت فى حقكم أو أغتبتكم ولتكن هذه دعوة منى لكم لنشر المحبة والتسامح

كفارة وسلامتك وان شاء الله البكروهوك كرامتك 





لك السماح والود والتقدير على الاهتمام والمرور وتسلم اخى طارق







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اللهم إني عفوت عمن ظلمني 
فمن شتمني أو ظلمني فهو في حِل '
' اللهم إني سامحت كل من أغتابني أو ذكرني بسوء في غيبتي
وأسألك في ذلك الأجر والمغفرة وبلوغ مراتب المحسنين 'ختاما اشهد الله انى أُحبكم , وسامحتكم جميعا على كل أخطائكم وغيبتكم لي وأرجو أن تسامحونى إن كنت قد أخطأت فى حقكم أو أغتبتكم ولتكن هذه دعوة منى لكم لنشر المحبة والتسامح
شكرا الرائع عبدالعظيم على التبيه وربنا يجزيك عننا كل خير






اخى الغالى مريخابى كسلاوى 
لك منى السماح والتجلة والتقدير على تشريفنا بالمرور
*

----------


## looly

*اللهم اني عفوت عمن ظلمني فمن شتمني او ظلمني فهو في حل
اللهم اني سامحت كل من اغتابني او ذكرني بسوء في غيابي واسالك في ذلك الاجر والمغفرة وبلوغ مراتب المحسنين.
ختاما اشهد الله اني احبكم وسامحتكم جميعا على كل اخطائكم وغيبتكم لي وارجو ان تسامحوني ان كنت قد اخطات في حقكم او اغتبتكم
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*اسمعك...معاك قناة ساهور..!!
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يا سلاااااااااااااااااااام عليك يا عظمة
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*مشكور الحبيب عظمة..

وربنا يغطينا برحمتو وعفوه..
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم إني عفوت عمن ظلمني 
فمن شتمني أو ظلمني فهو في حِل '
 ' اللهم إني سامحت كل من أغتابني أو ذكرني بسوء في غيبتي
 وأسألك في ذلك الأجر والمغفرة وبلوغ مراتب المحسنين ' ختاماً اشهد الله انى  أُحبكم , وسامحتكم جميعا على كل أخطائكم وغيبتكم لي وأرجو أن تسامحونى إن  كنت قد أخطأت فى حقكم أو أغتبتكم

اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وخطايانا ...

مشكور يا عظمة وجزاك الله خيراً ...

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*احبائى بمقاماتهم السامية
ايهاب الغالى
عزو 24
looly
اواب نينجا
لكم التحية وانتم تستيجبون لدعوة التسامح..
ومازلنا فى انتظار كل المتسامحين
*

----------

